# Yet another noobie thread!!!



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

My name is Steve, I am from Michigan and 34 years old. I have been a skier all of my life, but due to work and family I have not been able to get out for nearly 10 years. Since I plan on getting new gear regardless, I have deicided to make the change to snowboarding. I went boarding for the first time last year, after a couple hours I was able to get down any of the runs without falling (wasn't pretty though!). Hope to improve a bunch this winter!


----------

